# Winter Colors



## Road Dog (Feb 13, 2014)

Took a bunch more pics since we had some snow again. Here are a couple.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Feb 13, 2014)

Great pics! Love the scroll!


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks, I was inspired by your awesome pics.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't want any snow, but it sure does give the perfect background for bottles.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Jimbo. Here's another pic


----------



## 2find4me (Feb 19, 2014)

You are a professional bottle photographer for sure!!! []


----------



## MedBottle1 (Feb 19, 2014)

What is the best way to polish your bottles like that? is there a good technique to clean them up without damaging them?


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 20, 2014)

2find4me said:
			
		

> You are a professional bottle photographer for sure!!! []


No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 20, 2014)

staticx32 said:
			
		

> What is the best way to polish your bottles like that? is there a good technique to clean them up without damaging them?


Most of mine are clean examples. I have some real narly ones though. Some folks get the rough ones tumbled.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 20, 2014)

Here is another Balm pic. I like the feel of this pic.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 20, 2014)

Here is another Balm pic. I like the feel of this pic.


----------

